# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  dokumenta ne angli..me ndimoni ju lutem

## eduard-90

Pershendetje.jam ne angli ilegal nga 10 vjet.dhe ngaqe doja te merrja dokumentat sepse jam merzit ngaqe nuk shikoj familjen time nga aq shum vite,kam mar vendimin te martohem me nje shoqen time angleze per te mar dokumentat.jam drejtuar nje avokatje e cila me ka then qe per 3 muaj dhe mund te mar nje viz per 1 vit me te cilen mund te kthehem ne shqiperi dhe te rikthehem ne angli serisht pa asnje problem. Dhe mar te drejt pune.pastaj pas nje viti mar pashaporten angleze.doja te dija per gjith ato qe kan mar dokumentat ne kete lloj menyre  sa zgjasin procedurat?esht e vertet kjo qe me ka then kjo avokatja qe mjaftojn 3 muaj?faleminderit shum

----------

